

Startup Quote (Anniversary Edition): Tony Stark, former CEO, Stark Industries - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4160156260

======
raychancc
Sometimes you gotta run before you can walk.

\- Tony Stark

<http://startupquote.com/post/4160156260>

